# Boer Show People-- teats??



## GoatGirlMO (Aug 13, 2010)

I have a 5yo Fullblood Boer doe that I would like to show, but I am concerned about her teats. They are not correct, but I wonder if she will be disqualified??

Her left side: One split teat, with the body of the teat being split more than 50%. 

Right Side: Two separate functional teats.

She is currently dry. I know she won't likely place well with that split teat, but will she be disqualified? I am just almost positive that the split teat is acceptable, and I know the two teats on the other side are, but are they acceptable together? Or does this structure count as two teats on one side and one on the other? 

It may just be a judge's call, but I don't want to make a fool out of myself.

Thanks!!


----------



## GoatGirlMO (Aug 13, 2010)

BTW, I'm talking about ABGA sanctioned shows.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

http://www.abga.org/teat-structure.php

here is the ABGA site... on what is good or bad in the teat structures.....

Compare it.... to their page of different teat structures and it may help... in your decision...... if not... post a pic :wink:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

sounds okay...pam has a great link there

upload a picture


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> sounds okay...pam has a great link there


 Thanks Katrina... :greengrin:


----------



## GoatGirlMO (Aug 13, 2010)

Thank you!

I know that the split is fine, and the two on the other side is fine, but are they okay together? I wasn't sure if the split would be considered a single teat. If it is, that would mean that she has three teats-- one (split) on her left and two on her right. 

I'll try to get a picture, or I might just bite the bullet and take her. See what the judge has to say.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

without seeing it ...it is hard to say..... it wouldn't hurt... to get the judge to give you advice... on what is acceptable or not.....it is always a learning tool with judges.... they all seem to have their own preferences..... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

It sounds like they are fine, but again a picture would be nice.


----------

